# Look what I got!



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Look what I picked up at the $1 a gallon sale at Petco. 40g breeder is going to be my reef tank and the 20g long is going to be my sump/refugium. I plan to drill the tank and really take my time setting everything up right. Not a bad pick up for $60!


----------



## Alex_Marx (Jun 24, 2012)

You are a lucky duck!!!!!!!! Is this sale all around the country?!?!? you could save fortunes! Ahaha!


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I think its a national thing, but I don't know if its up to the stores or not to set the date. I do know they keep quiet about it. There were no signs just little stickers on the shelves. I'm super pumped though I need to setup a reef fund for donations. This hobby will put you in the poor house quick!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice find! I'm good friends with the fish department manager at Petco. I've told her to give me a 1 week warning before the sale happens again here. 

Back to your tanks great find! 
I'm not sure if I could donate a perfectly good tank to be a sump lol. I would set them both up. 
Also I agree this hobby will make your wallet a tad bit smaller on paydays


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

they keep super quiet about this sale because i've been waiting for it forever. gonna check them out tomorrow


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I love the Petco sale! I've called and asked the manager before if they knew when those sales were gonna go on, he said that they didn't even know when they were going on. But that sale is also how I got my 40 breeder. I can see shopping in my future tomorrow.....


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! Great find! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome find! Too bad the nearest Petco is an hour away from me.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

This reminds me of a couple weeks ago when i found a 20 gal. Tank gravel and decorations and a filter, and a tank cleaner, and a fish bowl just sitting on a curb waiting for garbage day! Of course i wouldnt even think of using them untill theyve been cleaned super thuroughly 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would talk to someone before you drill. Something in the corner of my mind is saying that's not a good idea with a standard tank. I can't remember why and I can't remember if it actually had to do with standard tanks. But it's nagging at my mind so I thought I would put it out there just to double check before you drill.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The back panel of a 40B is drillable for sure; but check for a sticker warning about drilling the bottom panel. If there isn't one, you're good. The only standard tank that I know cannot be drilled is the 55 gallon.


----------

